# The Warrior Within



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

The philosophies of Bruce Lee to better understand the world around you and achieve a rewarding life. :rtfm:  I just bought this book along with a few others and I love it. I highly reccomend it. I have learned quite a bit. The one thing that surprised me the most was chapter four on yin and yang. I always thought the Yin(the black part) represented Hard, and the Yang was the soft. Being that yang is represented by the color white, I ASSumed it was soft, and black to be hard. Funny how I never new that until now. I guess my common since isnt as good as I thought. Anyway, buy this book if you are in to martial arts philosophies, its great! Any other books by Bruce Lee that you guys and girls might reccomend? :yinyang:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I always thought the Yin(the black part) represented Hard, and the Yang was the soft. Being that yang is represented by the color white, I ASSumed it was soft, and black to be hard. Funny how I never new that until now.


Think of it this way - white reflects light/energy  - hard.  Black absorbs light/energy - soft.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

How come in this book the black part comes first, and on your avatar the white comes first? :yinyang:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

There is no constancy to the idea of Tao (yin/yang).  Always changing and dynamic.  Try to envision the symbol spinning.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 20, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Any other books by Bruce Lee that you guys and girls might reccomend?


The Tao of Gung Fu is interesting.  It shows the areas of classical Chinese martial arts which Bruce Lee investigated before becoming "liberated".


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 20, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> How come in this book the black part comes first, and on your avatar the white comes first? :yinyang:


Because you are looking at the back side of it.  I have it facing towards me. See, from my side it looks correct.:rofl:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 20, 2004)

har har har %-}


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 6, 2004)

What do you see?


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 6, 2004)

DeLamar, that picture is awesome.  I would definitely recommend "The Art of War" by Sun Tzu.  I'm sure it has been said numerous times, but this book is a great read.


----------

